# UK Credit card problem



## MonkeyMagic2 (13 Sep 2006)

I am currently living in Scotland and have recently applied for and got approval for a Royal Bank of Scotland credit card. I have previously lived in ireland with a BOI credit card which is maxed out now at around 4000 euros. I was hoping to do a 0% balance transfer on this through RBS but apparently you can't do this going from a Euro account to a stirling account. 
I am trying to have 0% interest on all my debt until my SSIA matures in march next year. At the moment this BOI card is killing me! 
I have thought of one solution - take out money from the RBS credit card in ireland in euros and go into the BOI over there and cover all my BOI card debts with that by lodging money from my RBS credit card account to my BOI current account and then to my BOI credit card from there... is there an easier solution to this?


----------



## MugsGame (13 Sep 2006)

Careful -- usually 0% introductory offers apply to balance transfers only, sometimes purchases, and almost never to cash advances. That means you probably can't withdraw money from your RBoS card without incurring interest immediately.


----------



## MonkeyMagic2 (13 Sep 2006)

thanks, i was just off the phone with RBS there and they stated the same thing. so basically i would get lumped with a 18.7 APR straight away with this money transfer..
is it possible for me to apply for an irish credit card (mbna or whatever) with 0% interest for 6 months and then transfer the balance that way?


----------



## moneyhoney (13 Sep 2006)

MonkeyMagic2 said:


> thanks, i was just off the phone with RBS there and they stated the same thing. so basically i would get lumped with a 18.7 APR straight away with this money transfer..
> is it possible for me to apply for an irish credit card (mbna or whatever) with 0% interest for 6 months and then transfer the balance that way?



Probably not if you're no longer living here. Your best option might be to get the lowest interest loan you can get in UK and pay off the BOI card (you'll also lose out on the currency conversion) but seems like the 0% cc thing not an option as you can't get a cc in Ireland or transfer balance to UK card.


----------



## MonkeyMagic2 (13 Sep 2006)

Well i still get alot of bank statements and bills sent to my parents address which is in ireland. As far as my BOI is concerned, they don't even know that i am out of the country. so maybe i could swing it with applying for an irish credit card with my parents address..


----------



## HotdogsFolks (13 Sep 2006)

Could you "purchase" a bet on a gambling website, but don't actually bet, and then withdraw that money onto your other card? The bookie wouldn't be happy about it, but you could probably do it with some effort.


----------



## Humpback (13 Sep 2006)

HotdogsFolks said:


> Could you "purchase" a bet on a gambling website, but don't actually bet, and then withdraw that money onto your other card? The bookie wouldn't be happy about it, but you could probably do it with some effort.


 

Unless UK banks have worked out (like MBNA) that online bookies are cash advances, and not actual purchases at all, and treat them as such when it comes to applying interest.


----------



## beetlebum (13 Sep 2006)

you could set up two paypal accounts (or maybe moneybookers/netteller - check the commisions and exchange rates involved) - one matching your irish credit card, they other matching a UK credit card with a 0% introductionary offer on purchases for 6/9 months  (check )

Deposit £x in your uk paypal account with you UK credit card,
the send that money to your other paypal account and withdraw  to your irish credit card.

think this would work, as long as the original money going into your paypal account is classified as a purchase.

hope this makes sense, let us know if it is feasible
take care


----------



## paddyodoors (13 Sep 2006)

HotdogsFolksCould you "purchase" a bet on a gambling website, but don't actually bet, and then withdraw that money onto your other card? The bookie wouldn't be happy about it, but you could probably do it with some effort.

You would not be able to lodge money on one card and then withdraw it to another, for anti money laundering and anti fraud reasons...not to mention for the prevention of chargebacks.

beetlebumyou could set up two paypal accounts 

I imagine Paypal would have some tracking facitlity to monitor this also. But as its 2 different accounts each with a diff card.... in theory it could work as you would also have 2 diff addresses, just the same name, plus the amount is not that large ...- but how do you verify account?

Best option would be to get an irish based 0% card using yr irish address. Failing that its the lowest rate loan you can find.

Ultimately still need to pay the 4k though


----------



## paddyodoors (13 Sep 2006)

Quote HotdogsFolks "Could you "purchase" a bet on a gambling website, but don't actually bet, and then withdraw that money onto your other card? The bookie wouldn't be happy about it, but you could probably do it with some effort."

You would not be able to lodge money on one card and then withdraw it to another, for anti money laundering and anti fraud reasons...not to mention for the prevention of chargebacks.

Quote beetlebum "you could set up two paypal accounts" 

I imagine Paypal would have some tracking facitlity to monitor this also. But as its 2 different accounts each with a diff card.... in theory it could work as you would also have 2 diff addresses, just the same name, plus the amount is not that large ...- but how do you verify account?

Best option would be to get an irish based 0% card using yr irish address. Failing that its the lowest rate loan you can find.

Ultimately still need to pay the 4k though

p.s. obviously not worked out how to take quotes....


----------

